# My first 1 gram pea!



## AUH-R (May 19, 2013)

Hello all,

Firstly a big shout out to Butcher who helped me out a treat, Secondly, thanks to you all for all of your posts that ultimately have got me to this starting point.

200 green fibre processors, My yield was 0.005 per CPU. My journey can be found in this thread: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=9693&start=100


It's not much but it's a start and also it has been a great journey:









Best wishes,
AuH-R


----------



## MGH (May 20, 2013)

Nice, that looks like my first little button. Thanks for sharing your progress on this batch. That was quite a journey.


----------



## jeneje (May 20, 2013)

Very nice little button. Keep up the great work and you will soon have a bunch to melt together. :mrgreen: 

Ken


----------



## samuel-a (May 21, 2013)

Nice Work !

Cheers.


----------



## artart47 (May 21, 2013)

cool!
"OH, WHAT A FEELIN!"


----------



## kadriver (May 22, 2013)

Nice piece of gold, what a great success for your first time - excellent!

kadriver


----------



## pimpneightez (May 23, 2013)

I'm depressed now. I've been trying to collect as much material as I can the past two years (For free) and so far I only have 20 fibre cpu's. At this rate I'll be retired before I can even start to process anything.


----------



## Claudie (May 23, 2013)

pimpneightez said:


> I'm depressed now. I've been trying to collect as much material as I can the past two years (For free) and so far I only have 20 fibre cpu's. At this rate I'll be retired before I can even start to process anything.



The CPU's aren't always the best part to keep when scrapping a computer. The older Ceramic ones are always good to find, but you should also be collecting RAM sticks, mother boards, the boards from floppy drives, and hard drive boards. Sometimes the easiest thing to get a bunch of and a good place to start is the Gold plated pins that you can find inside of the ribbon cable connectors and serial port connectors. Always look inside of a connector to see if there is Gold in there, start saving those up and you will soon have enough for a bb of your own!


----------

